# Ricoh Watches



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

Does anyone know where one might buy Ricoh watches? The world's largest online seller is no good (at least the UK site) and E-thingy seems very hit and miss. I even had a look at Creation.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Unless I`m very much mistaken I don`t think Ricoh still makes watches :huh:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive got one from india off the bay, it was a little small for me but the mrs loves it, runs really well


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> ive got one from india off the bay, it was a little small for me but the mrs loves it, runs really well


 How many bottle tops did you give for it?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

not many mate, you know what im like


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

Mach: I was a actually interested in a Ricoh Shrewd Reminder or a Ricoh Commander - essentially fairly bland bordering on ugly watches but with vibrating alarms and in-built torches. Rings all my gadget geek bells. They both seem to be in production. Or at least fairly recent.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Some history on Ricoh watches (long read). http://www.network54.com/Forum/621198/thread/1240984817/Ricoh+Watch+History+%2B+Japanese+Watch+Production+Figures


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

normdiaz said:


> Some history on Ricoh watches (long read). http://www.network54.com/Forum/6211...h+History+++Japanese+Watch+Production+Figures


Cheers for that!


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

The Ricoh Shrewd Reminder shows as available on the USA amazon site but apart from that, hardly anything comes up on a google search. One link seemed to suggest that they stopped making watches for some time but have recently started again. If that is the case then perhaps they are concentrating on the home and USA markets first?


----------

